# proof that Anubias Nana can grow quickly ;)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I started out with a single small nana about 1 year ago. 
This is what I have now.
Keep in mind that I have thrown out all the bad growth and have cut off a few HUNDRED leaves over the past few months

Now I need to figure out what to do with all of this nana! *LOL*


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey G,

give those nanas to the first few who knocks on your door 

Cheers
VIncent


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

What kind of conditions are you growing them in? Is it relatively low light (<2WPG)? I've got plenty growing, but there are too many leaves with algae on them


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

Hi Gomer, your nana growing looks like crazy and difficult to explain with the normal conditions (not much light), Have you a very rich and diary nutrient supply (CO2 + macronutrients)? hormones :roll: ?


----------



## keisuke (May 31, 2004)

tanVincent said:


> Hey G,
> 
> give those nanas to the first few who knocks on your door
> 
> ...


 :lol: ...
may i knock on your door? :lol: (just joking)


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Did you grow them emersed gomer?


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

My Nana grows pretty fast in my 55g. I see on the average of 2-3 new leaves a week. I was laughing one day with my girlfriend about some of the anubias I have (as my coffee anubias grows quite fast as well) at how fast it grows and that I thought it was supposed to be a slow grower.

Matt


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Contrary to popular belief, Anubias also grows well in HIGH light 
In high light, you do have to worry about spot algae though. 

These were from my 29g tank.


----------



## wonder woman (Apr 8, 2004)

Bring your extra to the next COAST auction! I'd love to get some.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

My anub. nana petite grew little to none a 1 1/2 in a 1wt/gal tank. But since the 3wt/gal lights, it's growing pretty fast...finally  
Kinda unique for me, in that it's a variegated variety.

Chris


----------



## livionakano (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow! What did you do to stimulate them?

Tank setup?



> Have you a very rich and diary nutrient supply (CO2 + macronutrients)? hormones ?


Congratulations! (may I knock at your door too?  )


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I've never seen something so beautiful in my life.. Just to give us reference is that container the size of a Cat Litter box?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

reviving an old thread LOL

Actually, that IS a cat litter box LOL


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Gomer said:


> Actually, that IS a cat litter box LOL


LOL! That's where the good ferts came from.... 

I have some narrow leaf Nana that I got from Charlie a couple of months ago and it's been going wild as well. The Coffefolia in all of my tanks goes wild too, and there are many differences in the tank specs, so I have no idea..... Not that I'm complaining.... :roll:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

should coffefolia grow too wild for you, let me know


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Gomer,

I have a decent size coffefolia that I would be willing to trade for some miniature nana


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

I wasn't able to find it, but a couple of years back, this guy from Europe wrote in to the APD (Aquatic Plants Digest mailing list) explaining how he was able to grow as many as 3 leaves PER WEEK on each of his Anubias nana plants and with *less than* 1 wpg of lighting (I'm assuming this was normal output, since this was in Europe and was about three years ago). He said that CO2 was the critical factor and he liked injecting it, even in his low-light tanks. He mentioned also being able to grow more light-demanding plants just fine under the same conditions. Just like Tom Barr likes to say: "CO2, CO2, CO2!!!" :biggrin: 

-Naomi


----------

